# The Real Ammo Shortage and COPPER



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

On top of the mess America has sunk into with the Virus, and the on going Civil terrorism that has destroyed cities to the tune of billions of dollars of damage across America, de Funding the Police which is utterly Stupid and caused a increase in crime across the Country, we now have given economic control to China. President Biden say's the number one threat in America is White Supremacy. But others see a different story. We have Korea, China, Iran etc which are REAL serious threats. But how does this play into *Ammunition?*
Take just one component for example. *COPPER*. And Copper prices are going to rise. Actually they already have along with steel etc. and China now the number one buyer and they will control the export of it into the US. Ammo prices will continue to increase. 

Here is a article to show how this one component will hurt not only ammo sales but just about so much more. 

*Why a Biden win will keep metals prices rocking!* 

*As mentioned, China buys around 50% of the world’s copper. The country also now accounts for more than half of demand for nickel, steel and aluminum.*

"But as we pointed out in a previous article, there is something off in China’s copper usage figures. The country’s importation of 3.55 million tonnes of refined copper during the first nine months of this year – already more than was consumed by China in 2019 – implies a 16% increase in copper consumption."

And China is building UP their military, which obviously requires COPPER!

This Article about rising cost of Precious Metals was actually written before our President took office. As you can see, we are NOW on that road to higher prices and more shortages. Will it get worse?
https://aheadoftheherd.com/why-a-bid...rices-rocking/


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

As mentioned, China buys around 50% of the world’s copper. (this WILL increase) The country also now accounts for more than half of demand for nickel, steel and aluminum. This is going to increase and they have positioned themselves to control price and availability.
*Chinese military is getting larger and larger on land and they are poised to control space. Military control of space will rule in the future. They are setting themselves up to control resources by any means.
*Ammunition prices may not get a break with the copper shortage. 
*Not many citizens know of or care about these things. America again is asleep at the wheel.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Stupid, demented President, China building up the Military and this Clown is sucking up to them. Harris on her Knees, Biden on his. Our Military focused on Woke crap. This scum bag President actually has the George Floyd's family to the White House and declares this scum, bag, thug a hero. What next. And American is SLEEPING. They cannot see even what copper shortage means to them. Embarsssing that some PRO 2A people are even asleep.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

....and the Corona Virus was just to get all this "kick-started".


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Lol, the entire Portland Washington riot squad quite.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Plenty of copper still in the ground. Arizona is the prime producer. Same with all other base metals. + recycling can produce all we need. But the issue with xiden is NIMBY. Let China and Africa produce critical metals since they have zero environmental or workplace rules. Let the little kids dig for cobalt in Africa when both the US and Canada have huge deposits. Follow the money!


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

What gets me is that we are allowing 13% of the US population to set the agenda for 100% of the US population. Hardly seems appropriate.


----------

